# Bleeding on Clomid



## Welshcakemonster (May 27, 2008)

Hi all,
Iam on my 1st month of taking 50g clomid (I take it on days 2 - 6 of my period) Iam now on day 18 and I have started bleeding!! Is this normal on clomid (ie hormones?) or could, by chance, it be an implatation bleed? is it possible this early in my cycle, my cycle is usually 32 - 35 days.
Iam also getting cramping and sore breasts. 
Is anyone else ever experienced this or is having the same problem??

Sara xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Sara clomid can lengthen or shorten your cycles hunny, are you just spotting or is it full flow fresh red blood ? if it is just spotting this isnt unusual either whilst on clomid, unfortunately the signs of early PG, the symptoms of clomid + AF are very similar which does cause some confusion along the way

if you are experiencing full flow fresh bleeding then this is AF, if the bleeding starts before 3pm then this is your day 1 any bleedign after 3pm the next day will be day 1  

xxx


----------



## Welshcakemonster (May 27, 2008)

Hi, thanks!!

It started light and brown then got heavier and redder today, I have been to the doc today and she said it is a period and to start taking my second dose of Clomid but I only took my 1st lot two weeks ago, so will that be a problem??
Any way she told me to ring the hospital and speak to my gynae so I will do that now!

XX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

if it is AF then they will prob tell you to take the pills but you do right by ringing the clinic, you may be one of the ladies who get shorter cycles, i know when i was on clomid my cycles shortened by a couple of days 

xxx


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Sara,

This is *exactly* the same as what happened to me! My cycles are 27 days, regular as clockwork, (our issue is Male Factor, so Clomid was to increase the chances) but on my 2nd month of clomid, I've had a 19 day period. Never happened before.

I just wondered what your gynae said when you called them?

I'm really disappointed because we had IUI privately last week, but it was obviously never going to work with the cycle in such chaos...  A waste of time, postive energy and of course precious pennies. 

Wishing you lots of luck in future ,

Jem


----------



## Welshcakemonster (May 27, 2008)

Thank you... 

I rang them and said that I started bleeding on day 18, I also told them how my breasts were very sore and how my hair had started falling out!!! all they told me to do is to carry on taking the clomid because it was a new AF and if the same thing was to happen again, then to call them and they will get me a hospital appt sooner than September, Iam on day 15 of the second cycle and I have started getting pains again so I feel that the same thing is going to happen again!

But it is making me wonder if Iam ovulating at all and if the clomid is working because my periods are shorter although I did have cramping pain in my lower ab last week, was that Ov pain??

xx


----------



## JemJem (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Sara,

When I had the scan pre-IUI, the doctor said I'd just ovulated because there was fluid.  He said it had just happened, but I'm convinced it happened the day before (like you, I had cramping pain which must have been ovulation), which was day 11.

For me, I definitely think the clomid has made me ovulate early and shortened my luteal phase.

We're thinking about moving on to ICSI (because its male factor with us) and forgetting about clomid completely because 2 heavy AFs in 19 days is wearing me down physically and mentally. 

Lots and lots of baby dust to you. 

Jem


----------

